# Handbuch CU310-2 PN Sinamics S120



## Zersch (23 April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand auf die Schnelle sagen, wo ich das Handbuch zur CU310-2 PN (6SL3040-1LA01-0AA0) finde?
Ich finde lediglich was zur CU320 und CU305, aber nichts zur CU310.

Vielen Dank
Grüße aus dem Norden


----------



## ChristophD (23 April 2015)

Gerätehanduch SINAMICS AC-Drive


----------

